# Few questions?? 3 gun choice!!!!!



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey All.

I recently decided to sell or trtade my S&W 6 shooter and the shop that wants it is gonna help me get another weapon of my choice.

Im kinda old school....so I think I wanna go with a revolver. Ive got it dwn to to 3 that I like and wondered yer thoughts. This will be for my carry gun and I carry a lot, so keep that in mind.

!st is the S&W M&P model 360. .357 caliber, 13 oz, 5 shot with small exposed hammer. Big punch and lots of power, but with gun trade will still add like 2-250 bucks or so to my buying price, but its the overall lightest.

2nd is the S&W Model 438 or 638, .38 special. 15oz, 5 shot, shrouded hammer and maybe 100-150 over my trade in.

3rd is the ruger lcr .38 special. 5 shot, hammerless and 15oz.

I like em in the order there in and even though the 357is more cash initially, its lighter weight and a dbl action is nice to, but the others for the price is nice. Is the xtra bigger caliber worth the xtra cash??? help me out here??? HG


----------

